# foam speaker baffles..should i use them or not



## 305manny (Feb 8, 2010)

i decided im going with a 3 way system because my stock kick panels have enough room for a 2*3 inch midrange...anyone know of any good ones this size and easy on the wallet? the main question here is....should i use those soft foam baffles for my midbass in the doors???? some say you get better bass responce with them...others say it muffles the sound...wat to do wat to do...


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

I think most people here will say DON'T use them, but rather properly deaden and seal your doors, and mount the speaker to a solid MDF baffle board. Some will also recommend adding a Deflex pad or other similar material behind the woofer cone.


----------



## nineball (Jan 17, 2008)

i only used mine as a water barrier, with a little modification.


----------



## 305manny (Feb 8, 2010)

yo nine thank u very much...i kinda like that idea..i really appreciate the photos u dynamated the entire door? or just portions??


----------



## nineball (Jan 17, 2008)

305manny said:


> yo nine thank u very much...i kinda like that idea..i really appreciate the photos u dynamated the entire door? or just portions??


one layer on about 50% of the outer skin, overkill on top of that, one layer on inner skin.


----------



## 305manny (Feb 8, 2010)

looks good...in my car i think i have one of them plastic factory baffles ...if i do...then ima use that and wrap it up real nice to avoid resonance from it and maybe add a mdf ring over it to bolt the speaker down..but lets see wat i have in there...im building up knowledge before i start messing with anything


----------



## bikerider (Dec 28, 2008)

305manny said:


> looks good...in my car i think i have one of them plastic factory baffles ...if i do...then ima use that and wrap it up real nice to avoid resonance from it and maybe add a mdf ring over it to bolt the speaker down..but lets see wat i have in there...*im building up knowledge before i start messing with anything*


I find that when going in with little to no knowledge I learn a lot more and mess a lot less things up than when I do all this research and go in thinking I might know what the hell I am doing

Some level of uncertainty is a good thing for me because I take my time and don't get confused by what I think I know.


----------



## 305manny (Feb 8, 2010)

hmmm....interesting thought bike rider...but in my case im already very familiar with audio...i just like seeing other peoples opinions with more experience in this field than me...since i cant go to a store and have a salesman know more than i do...i have to result to these forums...and apparently the rest of the world is stuck on wat is sold in stores as i was...so my choices are broader...except now i know nothing of these other high end brands so its difficult to choose....in the end we all get advice and may or may not use it as reference but we still end up doing wat we want...i prefer doing thigns how i want in the smartest way possible


----------

